# How can I stop lower leg moving during rising trot?



## Stiltskin (Apr 11, 2009)

Can anyone give me advice?

I have been riding for a number of yours, but am coming to the realisation that I never learned to post properly! I rise 'through the stirrups', causing my feet to shoot forwards whenever I rise. I know the lower leg should be still...I have seen videos of riders trotting like this, and know this is the way I want to be riding, but I can't work out how on earth to do it! What am I missing?! :cryin:


----------



## popsec (Apr 12, 2009)

Did you try rising using your knees by holding them tight to the saddle then pushing yourself upwards with their support?


----------



## Stiltskin (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Popsec, thanks.

No.. no-one (riding instructor etc.) has ever suggested I do that...do you think it will help?


----------



## popsec (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is another reason for a moving leg during a rising trot, it says that it's all about a good balance, you can check those tips at:

Horse Riding: How to keep your legs still

I think you might need to check whether you are in a balanced seat position or not before trying to rise with the trot.


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

My only advice for this is that you need to remember that rising or posting should be caused by the horses movement - not by you physically pushing yourself up out of the saddle. Easier said than done though! It is possible to rise without stirrups (I think that I read you like riding bareback - try rising trot when bareback - you'll be amazed at what you can manage!).

The other thing when you are rising with stirrups is to ensure your lower leg is far enough back behind the girth and maybe try lengthening your stirrups by 1 hole.

Last thought - the shape of your pony may cause your leg to shoot forwards to. If your Haflinger is typically shaped, he may be quite rounded in his girth - this doesn't help matters, but don't let it b e an excuse to stop trying! :thumbup1:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

The best way to learn and also to see if you are rising correctly is to ride without stirrups.
Having been teaching for many years now it is something which we always did years ago but with increased insurance claims nowadays many riding schools no longer allow it.
Remember to relax the lower leg,your stirrups should purely be a foot rest not something to use to stand up in.


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

I used 2 do that a lot when i was learning. What i find best is to go in to a nice relaxed trot and smile! Then imagine your head is being pulled up from your hat and rise to the trot. Try and keep your back straight and lean forward slightly (not jumping position! I think your leg might be going forward as you're leaning back just a little bit 2 much. Just lean forward a little bit.) It might feel strange at first but you can check your position by just sitting on your horse and standing up. If you find this difficult your seat and can't hold this position for more than a couple of seconds then your seat isn't quite right. If you feel like you're falling backwards then you're probaly sitting a bit 2 far back wards which is causing you're leg 2 shoot forwards. Hope this has helped and i haven't confused u further! Xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Ar you gripping with your knees, and lower inner leg area! A long time since I have ridden! but cannot recall a problem with leg movement!


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

eee im up to learning dealing with this prob in my riding lessons she made me do it without the stirrups and it worked wonders i found i was using the stirrups to rise as well as my legs and so once out of the stirrups and lowered the length by one hole i found the horse was rising me as well as a bit of a push in the knees ooo i cant wait for my next lesson now thinkin bout riding lol


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

Stiltskin said:


> Can anyone give me advice?
> 
> I have been riding for a number of yours, but am coming to the realisation that I never learned to post properly! I rise 'through the stirrups', causing my feet to shoot forwards whenever I rise. I know the lower leg should be still...I have seen videos of riders trotting like this, and know this is the way I want to be riding, but I can't work out how on earth to do it! What am I missing?! :cryin:


honestly all your replies are the problem eventually it will be ok the main thing is the more you ride without stirrups the more your muscles will develop and before you know it you could be riding around bareback.i wouldnt encourage that at this moment in time as i doubt you could grip and you may send the wrong signals and end up a nasty heap on the ground.good luck you will suceed


----------

